# Basement Outlets



## dschw (Jan 14, 2013)

It appears there is NO set code for the height of an electric box (outlet/switch) in basement. (Not really one for main floor either.) It seems 48" is pretty much standard but I've seen ranges from about 24" to 55". Also It appears current code in US is ALL outlets in basement MUST be on GFCI (with exception of sump pump which must be on single outlet on breaker by itself). (With codes pending requiring spark arrestors. (What a pain.) I have had to put my water softner and updated electronic control (gas) water heater (with circulating pump) on standard outlets as they keep blowing GFCI.

I certainly understand why you would want GFCI in basements that have damp floors etc (especially with bare feet). I have drain tiles running almost a foot below the basement grade (I live on a hill so all water drains, Although I have sump pumps built in they NEVER run!) I don't even need a dehumidifier (house was built in 2009) (also have radiant floor heat). What makes my "basement" any different than a bi-level, tri-level or for that matter a house build on a concrete slab? They probably have more of a damp floor than I have! (p.s. No carpet or tile, just epoxy paint.)
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfinished basement,yes.Finished no gfi. Where are you going with this topic?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What exactly is your question?

How high to put receps?

Whether GFCI's are required?

Why does your water softener and heater trip a GFCI?

Your lack of understanding thinking a dedicated single recep for a sump pump is exempt from GFCI requirements?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Call an electrician.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## dschw (Jan 14, 2013)

What makes the difference if the basement is finished or not? FYI some is finished, some will have just painted walls but will have suspended ceilings.


----------



## dschw (Jan 14, 2013)

Height of outlets. I haven't found any codes on height for any floor. Just general guidlines. At 4 foot ok for basements? The why are bi-level, tri-level and slabs at normal height? What makes the difference?

Yes, Exactly where are GFI's required and where can I get by without them and why? Again consider bi-tri and slabs?

Water heater tripped from day one. Don't know why. Original builder (my house burnt down in 2008 and had to be re-built). They told me to switch out the GFIC to solve problem (I already had sump pumps and sewage ejectors on single outlets on the own dedicated circuit. Originally water heater and softner were on dedicated circuit but on GFIC.

After a couple years the water softner trips Gfci trips about once a month in the middle of flush cycle. This causes it to continue backflushing for hours (or days) until I find it and manually reset it. I have not removed the GFCI (leaving on single outlet on it;s own circuit with not problems.

My uncle was an electrical inspector for over 30 years and even made news headline in Chicago for discovering a grounding flaw in casablanca fans (wood block between fan body and light. It caused a national re-call. He advised me about single outlets on isolated circuits for items like sump/sewage ejectors, garbage disposals etc.
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You are not really an electrician, are you?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

dschw said:


> Height of outlets. I haven't found any codes on height for any floor. Just general guidlines. At 4 foot ok for basements? The why are bi-level, tri-level and slabs at normal height? What makes the difference?
> 
> Yes, Exactly where are GFI's required and where can I get by without them and why? Again consider bi-tri and slabs?
> 
> ...


Removing a GFCI may "fix" the problem, but not really.. All you are doing is saying it is ok to live with a fault.. Proper troubleshooting will find the fault and help determine the necessary repairs..

Guessing your water softener has a seal that has failed.. This has caused water to migrate into the electrical somewhere and trips the GFI..

Not sure about the NEC, but I know the CEC has requirements for what fixtures need their own dedicated circuit due to their high demand... If I was to do a major reno on my house (or anyone else's for that matter) it would take me a day or two of reading to make sure I knew what was required for dedicated circuits, GFI placement/requirement, etc....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dschw said:


> .............He advised me about single outlets on isolated circuits for items like sump/sewage ejectors, garbage disposals etc.
> Thanks
> Daryl


Maybe 30 years ago.... but not now.:no:



dschw said:


> What makes the difference if the basement is finished or not? FYI some is finished, some will have just painted walls but will have suspended ceilings.



You're more than welcome to submit a proposal to change the NEC.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Is this a question or someone complaining about the NEC?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm guessing his heads _really_ gonna blow up when he learns about afci's....~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

